# Onkyo TX-SR905 Internet radio



## kencon28 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've had this receiver for about 2 years now and love it. The one function that I have not used is the Net/USB function for Internet radio. It looks like I can add URLs through the receiver's web setup menu. However, the manual says that the URLs have to be in the PLS or M3U format. Where can I search for Internet radio URLs that are compatible with this receiver? :help:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Boy! Thats a good one i don't have an answer for, i know on my Denon i just hooked up an Ethernet cable from the AVR to the Router and followed the directions. However, every AVR is different.:dontknow:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

M3U is a pretty standard streaming format for internet radio. I know Squeezebox server can serve a stream in that format, so it's pretty cool your receiver can lock onto that format.

As to finding the exact URL for the station you want :dunno: 

I've only found radio stations on the Squeezebox menu -- it doesn't say the link. Maybe the individual webpages for the radio stations will have the link?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

The LPS and M3U formats are just text files with URLs and some descriptors in them. M3U is Microsoft and PLS is Apple.

Just create a new file with a .m3u extension, open it and type in the url to the internet radio source (ie: http://www.sky.fm/wma/wm/soundtracks.asx)


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My bad, I did have it backwards. The Squeezebox stream was just a .mp3 extension and the playlists were m3u.


----------

